# Brown Rice OR White Rice?



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

So i've recently been doing a test between whether to eat Brown Rice or White Rice because I find that if I dont eat carbs I feel extremely weak and hungry. And I can't have wheat or oats. This is insane.

Take note that both these experiments were using* SHORT GRAIN *rice and i've recently *SWITCHED to LONG GRAIN* brown/white rice. From my research short grains have alot of *STARCH.*

Here are my results for the short grain ones.

*White Rice SHORT GRAIN*

*-Easy to digest, makes my stomach less bothered and rumbly than brown*

*-I get very thin and hard small BM's (sorry).*

*Brown Rice SHORT GRAIN*

*-I'm not too sure about the digestion, but it seems like my stomach is more uncomfortable after eating brown rice*

*-Eliminates constipation for the most part I get around 1 BM a day, but not very complete.*

Right now I am testing out Long Grain Brown Jasmine Rice Long grain Jasmine White Rice and I will keep you guys updated!

*if you have any experiences on Long Grain Jasmine White Rice please feel free to post below because I am also wondering about eating White Rice versus Brown Rice!*


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

Please keep us posted, Andrew, as I eat both and can't tell much of a difference. (Constant constipation, no matter what.)


----------



## Andrew Du (Jan 2, 2015)

*Update*: So far i'm on Day 4 of my Long Grain Jasmine Brown Rice. I'm having a BM every morning again but that's it. However for the rest of the day i have some uncomfortable feeling in my stomach almost like the food is sitting there and waiting to come out the following day.

Overall thoughts: I may start my Long Grain Jasmine White Rice soon and see how things go then.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

Although my GI says eat brown rice, not white, I eat a lot of both, and I find my best results with long grain jasmine white rice. Maybe it's just because I like it the best of all the rices







but I do seem to feel better when I eat that one.


----------

